# what case to buy?



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2015)

Looking to do away with this Fractal Define XL (V1) as i dont think the airflow is as great as newer cases. On top of that, I just want something new and i guess a bit more flashy again.

Back in the day i used to have an Antec 902 with a side panel but the case struggled to fit my 6970s and keep them cool at the time.

I decided to go with something less flashy and thats where the Define XL came in.

Its honestly a great case, but the amount of fans i have, i definitely think i could do better with less.

with the price of the Corsair 760T and 780T so close together its a real hard decision to decide which one to get.

the 780T is humongous just like my Define XL while the 760T is slightly more 'compact' shall we say and the huge side panel looks dead sexy.

I honestly cant decide so i'll put it to a vote.

I look forward to hearing everyones feedback

with this migration, I will also be upgrading my Corsair H80i to a H105 for better cooling and noise performance.


----------



## peche (Apr 1, 2015)

let me ask a few questions!

Why just 2 corsair option?
Are you looking for a full tower ?
do you look for any special feature on it?

i was in the same situation, but i have a regular case, so i lokked and compared several cases, now im pretty happy waiting for the chossen one!

Regards,


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2015)

@peche

2 corsair options because those were the two cases i wanted to buy and they are more or less the same price. Its mainly the big windowed sidepanel that attracts me to the 760T as i can go back to the old days when i used to run an Antec 902 or Thermaltake Shark with a blue cathode inside that just make things look so sexy.

Dont want mid tower because I wouldnt be able to fit the Corsair H105 I have coming with the 760T and the rest of my hardware without running into some trouble and somehow not have to worry about getting good airflow at the end of the day if i was to stuff everything inside a smaller case. That and my hands are quite big so generally quite clumsy working around smaller cases - Its not that i cant do it, its just that i choose not to and I cant argue when the 760T has great cable routing/management.

Honestly. Look at these pics here and tell me that your heart feels absolutely nothing for the 760T?























as for the 780T its harder to find pics of it from people who have bling'd it up, the 760T seems to be the most popular option among enthusiasts. The only pic i can really find where the 780T is represented in a similar way like the 760T's above is only in this pic.






It looks nice but somehow its still lacking.


Ive gone ahead and ordered myself a 760T anyway. I just wanted to hear peoples opinions on the cases but i guess nobody had anything to say so i went with what my heart said.


----------



## peche (Apr 1, 2015)

Both cases are so sexy, but I'm afraid that I like the most 780T, don’t know why!

if you are taking the decision between those cases I'm complete sure that you will be pretty happy with the chosen one!

but I'm afraid that I must tell about my personal decision,

I decide to switch my case to a thermaltake mid tower, why? because airflow…! designs and more fan setup compared to my current Commander case. also for a future custom watercooler !
This is my choosen mid tower csase!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2015)

peche said:


> Both cases are so sexy, but I'm afraid that I like the most 780T, don’t know why!
> 
> if you are taking the decision between those cases I'm complete sure that you will be pretty happy with the chosen one!
> 
> ...



Not a bad case, reminds me of a Lian Li case. with that said it looks rather cramped, dust will definitely be an issue. a Mid-Tower just wont suit my needs at all


----------



## peche (Apr 1, 2015)

well im still waiting till my local distributor calls me ..this can be like 6 months ...
if not i will pick up chaser a31!


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive gone ahead and ordered myself a 760T anyway. I just wanted to hear peoples opinions on the cases but i guess nobody had anything to say so i went with what my heart said.



Nice choice, I totally agree the 780T is nice but I just don't get that feeling for it like I do the 760T.
In one shot of it, it almost looks like droplets of water running down the inside of the window, wouldn't be a bad idea for a mod but would need a double window for the water to run between.


----------



## Amay (Apr 9, 2015)

I like corsair 780T


----------



## Muhad (May 17, 2015)

I like the Thermaltake Core v51, a huge mid-tower.


----------



## rooivalk (May 17, 2015)

If you want to show off, I think it's better to go full-on with 760T. Besides 780T looks weird and fat.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> If you want to show off, I think it's better to go full-on with 760T. Besides 780T looks weird and fat.



Ive had the 760T for well over a month now  Its a beautiful case.

The only thing that makes me hate the way it looks is that my Kingston Predators wont light up & i wont fork out for Corsair Dominator Platinums or Crucial Ballistix ram with the LEDS (or LED kit) At this stage as i think its pointless buying DDR3 due to skylake being on the horizon. Ive seen a lot of good deals on ram going recently but mainly from Kingston.


----------



## adulaamin (May 17, 2015)

The 760T is a great case especially if you add in proper lighting. I only have access to the NZXT LED kit so mine doesn't look great even with the LEDS at the brightest setting. The case is beautiful though. I've had mine for over 6 months now and it's been great except for some minor scratches on the windowed side panel.

Here are pics of my 760T


Spoiler



In broad daylight after some cleaning






In the room with the NZXT LEDs switched on to the brightest setting.


----------



## Martinqq (May 17, 2015)

*Corsair 780T*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2015)

adulaamin said:


> The 760T is a great case especially if you add in proper lighting. I only have access to the NZXT LED kit so mine doesn't look great even with the LEDS at the brightest setting. The case is beautiful though. I've had mine for over 6 months now and it's been great except for some minor scratches on the windowed side panel.
> 
> Here are pics of my 760T
> 
> ...



In my opinion.....


What a terrible waste of all that space  huge ass case like that and you do such a magnificent case a disservice by building MicroATX in it - Also the fan at the bottom of your case should be set up as an intake instead of an exhaust - heat rises and it will keep cool air being fed to your components - Silverstone and DEMCiflex do some awesome 140mm filters, I have used both and i currently have the DEMCiflex magnetic filter fitted. to make it easier to clean.


On a side note - the vote is currently 3 all strangely enough, some people actually voted for me to keep my Define XL 'hotbox'. my system genuinely runs cooler with this 760T compared to the Define XL and its not because i now have a Corsair H105 installed either. Ambient temps inside the case are a much much lower and since i no longer have a door on my case that partially restricts airflow, I can run less fans and run them slower to achieve the same temperatures. 

Switching my system out of the Define XL did quite a bit of good


----------



## adulaamin (May 18, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In my opinion.....
> 
> 
> What a terrible waste of all that space  huge ass case like that and you do such a magnificent case a disservice by building MicroATX in it - Also the fan at the bottom of your case should be set up as an intake instead of an exhaust - heat rises and it will keep cool air being fed to your components - Silverstone and DEMCiflex do some awesome 140mm filters, I have used both and i currently have the DEMCiflex magnetic filter fitted. to make it easier to clean.
> ...



Yeah, the M7G is a small board for such a large case but it was the board I had when I purchased the 760T. The M7G works great and I didn't feel the need to change to an ATX board just to fill in the space inside the case. I fixed the fan on the bottom a week after I took that picture when I got my hands on a Silverstone magnetic fan filter. If my memory serves me right, I took the pictures last December 2014. The magnetic fan filters from Silverstone are excellent. No need for screws and it's very easy to remove, wash, and reinstall. I wish I bought the 140mm though because the 120mm filter I bought is a bit small for the vent on the bottom.


----------

